# 8x6 with two sections?



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking into building a new better loft and want to follow the red rose plans, thinking of making it 8x6 instead of 8x4. Has anyone built one with 2 sections, say maybe a small 3x6 breeding section, and the rest for a yb loft? Finances are extremely tight so I'm trying to KISS. Thanks


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If you could do 8 X 8, you could have 2 8 X 4 sections which would be a lot roomier to walk into instead of the 3 X 8 breeding section you want.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

still too small go all the way to a 12 by 8 , a two section will be a nice 6 by 4 good for breeding or young bird section , one thing for sure about pigeon keeping you will surely will need more room ask anyone who been keeping pigeons for a while


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Bigger is allways better, keep your eyes on craigs list, the free section maybe you can get a free building of sorts
Dave

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/3285734347.html


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have one just as you describe divided into 2 4x6 sections. I fly some YB's from it and it's very manageable. As time passes you'll need more space....I expanded into another building.


----------



## crazyboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the input guys.


----------

